# 'Is It On Your Ipod?' Game!



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

So here it goes:

Someone posts a song and you say whether it's on your Ipod/Mp3/Mp4 or in your music collection then you post a different song.

Okay, so...

Time of Your Life-Greenday

Is it on your Ipod?


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 13, 2008)

Ooh good idea, its not on my Ipod but it's in my computer collection.

Beyonce - Irreplaceable


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, it's on my ipod

Scissor Sisters-Laura


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope, not on it.

Thunder-Boys Like Girls


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope.

Hands Down-Dashboard Confessional


----------



## bCreative (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope

My Love ~ Justin Timberlake


----------



## GillT (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope.

Depeche Mode - My Joy (and if you don't have it GET IT.)


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, on my computer

Propane nightmares - Pendulum.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope.

Beat It-Michael Jackson


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes.

Justin Nozuka - after tonight


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope.

Steady as she goes-The Raconteurs


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope.

Dizzee Rascal - Flex


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope.

Rehab-Amy Winehouse


----------



## bCreative (Jul 14, 2008)

no

feedback ~ janet jackson


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 15, 2008)

nope.

take a bow-rihanna


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah.

Kiss Me-Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 21, 2008)

nope

Numb - Linkin park


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

yeap.

lil wayne- lollipop


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 22, 2008)

Nope.

Rihanna-Disturbia


----------



## Shelley (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes.

Timbaland (featuring Keri Hilson)- The Way I Are


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope.

Chris Brown-With You


----------



## Donuttiejj (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope

Disturbia - Rihanna


----------



## aney (Sep 10, 2008)

No

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes

Just Dance- Lady GaGa


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope.

Madonna-Papa Don't Preach


----------



## Shelley (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope.

Shut Up And Let Me Go- The Ting Tings


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope

Bon jovi - Bed of roses ?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 23, 2008)

nope.

death cab for cutie- no sunlight.


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Sep 23, 2008)

nope.

drive my soul - lights


----------



## aney (Sep 28, 2008)

No!

Kansas - Dust in the Wind


----------



## msmegz (Oct 5, 2008)

No.

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope.

The Script- The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## GillT (Feb 19, 2009)

No.

Dance Commander - Electric Six.


----------



## rodenbach (Feb 22, 2009)

No.

Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## GillT (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep.

Cornflake Girl - Tori Amos.


----------



## esha (Apr 14, 2009)

No

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2009)

haha, yes!

Waking up in Vegas - Katy Perry


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope.

Beyonce - Halo


----------



## StinkyMonkey (May 6, 2009)

No.

FlashDance's "Maniac" by Michael Sembello?


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (May 6, 2009)

Nope.

Poker Face-Lady Gaga


----------



## StinkyMonkey (May 6, 2009)

No-

Highway Star by Deep Purple?


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 27, 2009)

no

Spice Girls - Who do you think you are?


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope hehe

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga ?


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

No

Resistance by MUSE?


----------



## jess!:) (May 4, 2010)

Nupp.

I can't be tamed - Miley Cyrus?


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

Nope

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## akira53 (May 13, 2010)

nope

Drive- Incubus


----------



## bCreative (May 14, 2010)

No

Mariah Carey - Glitter


----------



## divadoll (May 15, 2010)

No

Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## rodenbach (May 30, 2010)

Yes

I Hate Myself for Loving You - Joan Jett


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 30, 2010)

^Yes actually, love Joan Jett

Is This Love by Whitesnake?


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx (Nov 14, 2010)

Nope

Uprising - Muse


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

Nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Grenade - Bruno Marz?


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 7, 2010)

Nope. 

"Warwick Avenue" by Duffy?


----------



## katana (Dec 7, 2010)

No.

Peace Sells by MegaDeth?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

Nah.

Suicide Blonde - INXS?


----------



## Dianerrs (Dec 7, 2010)

No, good song though!

All Over You- The Spill Canvas


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 8, 2010)

YES! 

Love the Way You Lie by Eminem and Rihanna?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 8, 2010)

Yessssss..

What's My Name - Rihanna / Drake


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 9, 2010)

No.

Crazy Love - Jasson Manns, and Jensen Ackles?


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

no

mary j blige - i feel good


----------



## llehsal (Dec 15, 2010)

no

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry


----------



## Ingrid (Dec 15, 2010)

nope

OMG-Usher


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 16, 2010)

no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anything by Michael Buble?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 16, 2010)

Nope.

Anything Michael Jackson?


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 16, 2010)

yes

kanye west - runaway


----------



## cutepandobear (Dec 22, 2010)

YES!!

Fancy- Drake


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 23, 2010)

No. 

"Everybody" by Ingrid Michaelson?


----------



## katana (Dec 23, 2010)

No.

Sweet Home Alabama by Leonard Skynard?


----------



## bCreative (Dec 23, 2010)

No

Human Nature - Madonna


----------



## divadoll (Dec 24, 2010)

No.

Suburbia - The Petshop Boys


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jan 7, 2012)

No.

Dirt Road Anthem-Jason Aldean


----------



## divadoll (Jan 8, 2012)

No.

So Long Marianne - Leonard Cohen.


----------



## marci65 (Jan 8, 2012)

No. Stronger -- Kanye West


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jan 8, 2012)

Noooope.

*We Found Love - Rihanna *


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope.

"Blue Jeans" by Lana Del Ray?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope

Second Chance - Shinedown?


----------



## greenapril (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope

Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep!

"Somebody That I Used to Know"--Gotye


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope.

Come and Get Your Love - Redbone?


----------



## divadoll (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope.

Internet Friends - Knife Party?


----------



## Kokane (Feb 20, 2012)

No.

I want to break free - Queen


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 26, 2012)

No.

Bad Reputation - Joan Jett &amp; The Blackhearts?


----------



## calexxia (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep (from a live gig...a bootleg I bought at Salzer's last week)

"Thousand Dollar Wedding" by Gram Parsons?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope

Taylor Swift-You belong with me


----------



## calexxia (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope

Woman Left Lonely - Janis Joplin


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope.

Pink Floyd - Money?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes

Billy Joel-Piano Man


----------



## greenapril (Feb 28, 2012)

No

Who's Laughing Now - Jessie J


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 29, 2012)

No.

Little Bit - Lykke Li?


----------



## Kokane (Mar 3, 2012)

No

Mi buen Amante - Sergio Vega


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope.

David Bowie - I'm Afraid of Americans?


----------



## divadoll (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

American Music - Violent Femmes?


----------



## Kokane (Mar 22, 2012)

No

Don Omar ft. Lucenzo - Danza Kuduro


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

No

Emmylou Harris - "To Daddy"


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

Yup. 

Nikki Minaj-Starships


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes

Rick Springfield - "Affair of the Heart"


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope.

Bruno Mars - Just the Way You Are?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope

Eagles "Hotel California"


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope

Safe and Sound - Taylor Swift


----------



## calexxia (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope

MeatLoaf "Paradise by the Dashboard Light"


----------



## divadoll (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope but I should get it

Billy Idol - Dancing With Myself


----------



## calexxia (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep

Shooter Jennings "Aviators"


----------



## divadoll (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope.

China Boys - The Payola$


----------



## calexxia (Mar 27, 2012)

No (although I do love that band lol)

Nails - 88 Lines About 44 Women


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope- but now that song is going to be playing in my head all day tomorrow!

Totally forgot about it until now!

The Primitives - Crash?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 27, 2012)

No

Janis Joplin - Summertime

(Is anyone getting the impression that my tastes are all over the board? LOL)


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes

One Direction-What Makes you Beautiful


----------



## calexxia (Mar 27, 2012)

No

Julie Brown - I Like 'Em Big And Stupid.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 29, 2012)

Nope~

Wild - Poe?


----------



## JHeartMakeup (May 6, 2012)

_Nooope._

*Part of Me - Katy Perry ?*


----------



## calexxia (May 6, 2012)

Nyet.

Bon Jovi - My Guitar Lies Bleeding in my Arms


----------



## Bella99135 (May 6, 2012)

Nope Lady gaga - Poker face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (May 6, 2012)

Yes

X - Los Angeles


----------



## JHeartMakeup (May 8, 2012)

*No. *
  *Boyfriend - Justin Bieber ?*


----------



## calexxia (May 8, 2012)

Big ole NOPE

Debbie Gibson - Foolish Beat


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (May 12, 2012)

No.

WHAT MAKES YOU BEAUTIFUL

~One Direction


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

No

Coyote Shivers - Sugarhigh


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 16, 2012)

Nope

Breaking Benjamin~Forget It


----------



## Nicoleycannoli8 (May 18, 2012)

Nope. Queen - don't stop me now


----------



## calexxia (May 19, 2012)

Yes

Mario Lanza - Be My Love


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 20, 2012)

Nope

Free Falling   Tom Petty


----------



## calexxia (May 20, 2012)

Yes

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jun 13, 2012)

*Nope. *

_____

*Tonight is the Night - Outtasight*


----------



## Bella99135 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nope Everywhere - Michelle branch


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes! Love her!

Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son


----------



## calexxia (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope

Bob Seger - Hollywood Nights


----------



## Tyari (Jul 1, 2012)

No. Rollin in the Deep - Adele


----------



## Pancua (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes.

Shadows in the Cypress - Bow Thayer and the Euphorians


----------



## calexxia (Jul 1, 2012)

No

"Ain't It Fun?" - Dead Boys


----------



## divadoll (Jul 1, 2012)

Nope

This is the day - The The


----------



## calexxia (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep

"November Spawned a Monster" - Morrissey


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2012)

lol...yup

Hand that rocks the cradle - The Smiths


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup

"What's Inside a Girl" - The Cramps


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope but its on my laptop.

Cheese and Crackers - Deja Voodoo


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope

"One in a Million" Guns n Roses


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope James Brown is Dead - LA Style


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope

"Deeper Shade of Soul" - Urban Dance Squad


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope..

Hold On - Alabama Shakes


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope!

The Smirnoff Mule, #1 and #2 - Skitch Henderson


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope

Poison &amp; Wine - The Civil Wars


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep

Linkin Park "Roads Untraveled"


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope

"Ace of Spades" Motorhead


----------



## brandyboop (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes...love Motorhead!

"Lux Aeterna" by Clint Mansell


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope Fear is the mind killer - Eon


----------



## Kirari (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope Sick Puppies - Riptide


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope 

Faster Pussycat - "Nonstop to Nowhere"


----------



## BombDiggity (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope

Shattered - The Rolling Stones


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep

Faraway Eyes - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope Tour de France - Kraftwerk


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

No

Dwayne Milan - The Miss Cleo Song

(there are some hilarious renditions of this on Youtube)


----------



## divadoll (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope

World Destruction - Afrika Bambaataa ft John Lydon


----------



## calexxia (Jul 5, 2012)

Surprisingly, yes!

Albatross - PiL


----------



## divadoll (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol! In my laptop, not my iPod O Fortuna - apotheosis


----------



## calexxia (Jul 6, 2012)

No

Motochrist - We Came, We Saw, We Drank


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 6, 2012)

No.

Scary Kids Scaring Kids - Degenerates


----------



## calexxia (Jul 6, 2012)

No

The Dwarves - Salt Lake City


----------



## brandyboop (Jul 6, 2012)

No

"Electric Head pt. 2" by White Zombie


----------



## cloud9 (Jul 8, 2012)

No

Gotye - Somebody I Used to Know


----------



## calexxia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes (And I swear it sounds like Belinda Carlisle "Circle in the Sand")

Bon Jovi - My Guitar Lies Bleeding in My Arms


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 9, 2012)

It does!  Thanks, I'll be singing that in my head for the next day or two . . . 

Yes

Just Like Heaven - The Cure


----------



## calexxia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes

Bon Jovi - Only Lonely


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 9, 2012)

No

The Black Keys - The Flame


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 9, 2012)

No

Galaxies - Owl City


----------



## divadoll (Jul 10, 2012)

No.

She's lost control - Joy Division


----------



## cloud9 (Jul 10, 2012)

No First Love - Boys || Men


----------



## calexxia (Jul 10, 2012)

No

Theory of a Dead Man - No Surprise


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 10, 2012)

No! lol,

Lights -Ellie Goulding


----------



## cloud9 (Jul 10, 2012)

YES Skrillex- Cinema


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 10, 2012)

yes!

get back - alexandra stan


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes!
> 
> get back - alexandra stan


 No,

Mardy Bum - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 11, 2012)

No.

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Rich


----------



## cloud9 (Jul 11, 2012)

No

Foxes - Youth


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

No

Under Cover of Darkness- The Strokes


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

No 

White Stripes - Conquest


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes! (Finally lol)

The Animals - House on the Rising Sun


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! (Finally lol)
> 
> The Animals - House on the Rising Sun


 No

Tighten up- the black keys


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 13, 2012)

No

Shakira- Loca


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 13, 2012)

No.

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## calexxia (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh HELL yes

Cinderella - Gypsy Road


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 25, 2012)

No.

Radiohead - Lucky


----------



## amoxirat (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes!

Amanda Palmer - The Point of It All?


----------



## calexxia (Jul 26, 2012)

No

Elvis Costello - Alison


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 30, 2012)

No.

Chantal Claret - Pop Pop Bang Bang


----------



## divadoll (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope

Headhunter - Front 242


----------



## Tyari (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope.

Rock Mafia - The Big Bang


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 21, 2012)

No

Faith Hill - This Kiss


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2012)

No.

Of Monsters and Men - Love Love Love


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 22, 2012)

No.

Citizen Cope - 107 degrees


----------



## alleexuh (Sep 12, 2012)

No. Bad Religion - Infected


----------



## divadoll (Sep 30, 2012)

Nope.

Dig It - Skinny Puppy?


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 1, 2012)

*Nope. *

*Blow - Ke$ha*


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Nope. *
> 
> *Blow - Ke$ha*


 Yes

Gotye - Somebody that I used to know?


----------



## Miss Capricorn (Oct 6, 2012)

No

Aaliyah-More Than a Woman?


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 10, 2012)

Nopeeee.

*Gangnam Style - PSY *


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope

Hippies Hate Water /  Mucky Pup


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

No

The Naked and Famous - Punching in a Dream


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes.

Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes!

Faith No More-Midlife Crisis


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes

Mr. Bungle - Pink Cigarette


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

No

Calvin Harris - Sweet Nothing


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No
> 
> Calvin Harris - Sweet Nothing


 
Nope.

Taylor Swift - RED


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes.

Somebody - Depeche Mode


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes! Where do your fingers go CAKE


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

No.

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You


----------



## amandak88 (Nov 25, 2012)

No.

Maroon 5- Daylight


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 26, 2012)

No

The Heavy - Short Change Hero


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

No

The Black Keys - Little Black Submarines


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes.

Nico Vega - So So Fresh


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

No. Sublime - badfish


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes Florence and the machine - cosmic love


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope Krewella - Alive


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nope
> 
> Krewella - Alive


 YES.

Just because you know who she is and that song (I know it's really popular right now, but still) I'd love to see your playlists!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zedd - Lost at Sea


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 23, 2013)

Nope... However... Zedd - Codec One of my fav trance cruisin' tunes... Y'know, with your hand at 12'o 'clock, head slightly bobbing, bass at 8.5... You know...


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nope... However...
> 
> Zedd - Codec
> ...


 Yes! &amp; I know whatcha mean, haha. I have Zedd's album so I'll get away from him...

Marina and the Diamonds - Primadonna


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 23, 2013)

No Justin Bieber - Beauty and a Beat (feat. Nicki Minaj)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 31, 2013)

Gareth Emery - Concrete Angel


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 31, 2013)

nope.

marina &amp; the diamonds - primadonna


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 1, 2013)

... Still no, at least not yet... Spencer &amp; Hill &amp; Nadia Ali - Believe it


----------



## JC327 (Apr 1, 2013)

No

 Deadmau5-Professional Griefers


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes.

Ellie Goulding - Halycon


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 2, 2013)

(Halcyon...) No. Atomic Pulse &amp; Astrix - Optical Vibes


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

No Adele- fire to the rain


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry, mistype up there.

Yes!

Hyper Crush - Werk Me


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

No

Calvin Harris - We'll be coming back


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 2, 2013)

No

22 - Taylor Swift


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 2, 2013)

No P!nk - Try


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 2, 2013)

No The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

No

Pat Benatar- Heartbreaker


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 4, 2013)

No. Which is surprising, as I bought her LP when it was first released. Awesome album btw... The Crystal Method - Blow Out


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Pat Benatar, &amp; I agree that is a great album.

No

Foo fighters- Best of you


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes! Chicane - Stoned in Love


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

No

Bon Jovi-  Livin' on a prayer


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope.

Syndicate - the Fray


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

No

The Fray- How to save a life


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 9, 2013)

No. Avicii - levels


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes...it just so happens an old acquaintance is a dancer in the music video! Rita Ora - Radioactive


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

no

Will.I.Am ft. Britney Spears - Scream &amp; Shout


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 10, 2013)

No. Usher - Scream


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

yes

Minnie Riperton- Loving you


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 11, 2013)

No. Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

yes

No doubt- Don't Speak


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes.

Death in Vegas- Aisha


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

no

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Otherside


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 13, 2013)

no.

Princess Charming - Megan &amp; Liz


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

No

Shawn Colvin- Sunny Came Home


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 15, 2013)

No.

Back At Your Door - Maroon 5


----------



## angiepang1e (Apr 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No.

Back At Your Door - Maroon 5


YES ;] Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes

Mariah Carey- Always Be My Baby


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes
> 
> Mariah Carey- Always Be My Baby


 Yes

Hang On To Your Love - Sade


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

No

Whitney Houston- I Have Nothing


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes

The War is Over - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

No

Amy Winehouse- Tears Dry On Their Own


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes Florence+The Machine - Sevin Devils


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

No

Dr.Dre- Chronic


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 16, 2013)

No

Iris - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes

Journey- Don't Stop Believing


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes

The Game of Love - Michelle Branch/Santana


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

No

Vanessa Carlton- White Houses


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes

Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You) - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

yes

Lustra- Scottie Doesn't Know


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2013)

No

Chariot - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

no

Kansas-Carry On My Wayward Son


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2013)

No

Home - Daughtry


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

yes

Notorious B.I.G- Juicy


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2013)

No

Keep On Singin' My Song - Christina Aguilera


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

No

Vanessa Carlton- A Thousand Miles


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 17, 2013)

No Kimbra - Settle Down


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2013)

No

Hanging By A Moment - Lifehouse


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Good Charlotte- The Anthem


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes Complicated - Avril Lavigne


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Pat Benatar- Hit Me With Your Best Shot


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes Billie Holiday - Summertime


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Louis Armstrong- What A Wonderful World


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 18, 2013)

No Come back to me - Janet Jackson


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

no

Michael Jackson- Billie Jean


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes Private dancer - Tina Turner


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Temptations- My Girl


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes The Rolling Stones- Paint it Black


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Prince - Adore


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

No

Prince- When Doves Cry


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Fergie - Glamorous


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

yes

Sade- No Ordinary Love


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, yes, Yes! â™¥ Sade lol Anita Baker - Rhythm of Love


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 18, 2013)

No

Luther Vandross - Always and Forever


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes

Billie Holiday- My Man


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 20, 2013)

No

Phil Collins - Against All Odds


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

No

The Killers-Mr Brightside


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes

Lana Del Rey - Ride


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

no

Kelly Clarkson- Behind These Hazel Eyes


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes!

Maroon 5 - Payphone


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes

Katy Perry - Teenage Dream


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

yes

Britney Spears-Till The World Ends


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes

Justin Timberlake - Suit &amp; Tie


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

no

Justin Timberlake- Cry Me A River


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes Radiohead - Creep


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 22, 2013)

No

Adele - Daydreams


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes

TLC- Waterfalls


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes

Leona Lewis - Bleeding Love


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

No

John Legend-Ordinary People


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 24, 2013)

No Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 24, 2013)

> Yes Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You) - Kelly Clarkson





> Yes Journey- Don't Stop Believing


 Yes to both... Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol, yes to the last six posts! Ella Fitzgerald - Cry Me a River


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No
> 
> Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire


 This is one of my favorite songs ever!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes

Billie Holiday-God Bless The Child


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 27, 2013)

No

No Doubt - Don't Speak


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes

Maxwell- This Woman's Work


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes Aretha Franklin - Respect


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

yes

Alicia Keys- No One


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes

Stevie Nicks - Landslide


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2013)

No

Adele- He Wont Go


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

No Queen - Brighton Rock


----------



## AmeliaPond (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes.

Plug In Baby by Muse.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

No

Bruno Mars- Locked Out of Heaven


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 15, 2013)

No Kavinsky - Nightcall


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

no

Stevie Wonder- Part Time Lover


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 3, 2013)

No Oh Boy Les Mecs - Unrest


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope

Cake-the Distance


----------



## JC327 (Jul 5, 2013)

No Amy Winehouse-Valerie


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes! Vitamin String Quartet - Alejandro


----------



## shabs (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes Jason Reeves - Helium Hearts


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

No

Philip Phillips   Home


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes Kelly Clarkson- Behind These Hazel Eyes


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 6, 2013)

No Kelly Clarkson --&gt; Stronger


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes Prince - When Doves Cry


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

No Just the way you are- Bruno Mars


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes Sara Bareilles - Love Song


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

No Yesterday- the Beatles


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 7, 2013)

No The Prodigy - Breathe (Zeds Dead remix)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2013)

No Amy Winehouse Back to black


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

No Skyfall- Adele


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

yes

Ex-Factor Lauryn Hill


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 14, 2014)

No- Mirrors Justin timberlake


----------



## BSquared (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes! Macklemore thrift shop


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

no

Amy Winehouse  Back to Black


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 22, 2014)

no 

taylor swift-22


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 22, 2014)

No. Bastille- Pompeii


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

Nope, Misery business by paramore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

No

Lana Del Rey-Summertime Sadness


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes! Dave Matthews Band- Cornbread


----------



## JC327 (Mar 26, 2014)

No

Aaliyah- Are You That Somebody?


----------



## DeSha (Mar 26, 2014)

No. Jamiroquai - Return of the space cowboy


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2014)

no

Justin Timberlake- Cry Me A River


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

yes

Sara Evans - A Little Bit Stronger


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

no

Alicia Keys- No One


----------



## amygab1126 (May 6, 2014)

Nope

Maroon 5 "Payphone"


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

no

Macy Gray- I Try


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 28, 2014)

No.

Felix Cartal - Ready For Love (Feat. Chloe Angelides)


----------



## Shalott (Jun 29, 2014)

No

INXS - "Pretty Vegas"


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

No

David Guetta and showtek- Bad


----------

